# wild collected riccia



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

Today in my romp through the river I found a spot where there is literally pounds and pounds of riccia growing naturally. Would the procedure for collecting and sanitizing be the same as that with moss (10% bleach solution)? I am thinking of going tomorrow with a few gallon bags and just filling them with riccia.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Just a dumb question, what makes you so sure this is Riccia, and not some other liverwort?


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

not a dumb question, a rather good one! I guess i'm not, was an assumption I made as it looks exactly like the riccia I currently have in a few tanks.

EDIT: Looked further into it and Riccia fluitans does occur naturally in the river here.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

luckyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. I'll buy a bag. lol


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't think Riccia does too well with bleach. I would try a weaker solution, maybe like 5%. You could also put some in a bag and fill it with CO2. That would kill most of the critters.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

I will definitely do the co2 thing. I have a co2 system on my freshwater aquarium, ill just run the hose into a bag and pump away.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

ab1502 said:


> not a dumb question, a rather good one! I guess i'm not, was an assumption I made as it looks exactly like the riccia I currently have in a few tanks.
> 
> EDIT: Looked further into it and Riccia fluitans does occur naturally in the river here.


Where is here? I think it will be difficult to rid it of all the critters. Many can live in a drop of water for a long time so co2 may not get them all. Bleach may kill it so I would try a small portion. Lucky you if it is Riccia,


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

You lucky s.o.b..... (I mean that in the nicest way possible)


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

The San Marcos river in central Texas. remains a constant 72 degrees year round, and where I found the riccia it is crystal clear.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Here's an article I found of a collection trip to the same river. I too would love to get a bag if you are up for a trade.

NASH-DFWAPC San Marcos Collection Trip AquaMusing


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

id like to be on the list to if you are willing to get rid of some.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

I will go collect a good bit of it today and post some pictures. I am down for selling/trading some out, can't guarantee the cleanliness of it though. I am going to try co2 and a 10% bleach solution.. but I am not sure how or where to grow it.. thinking of just setting it up in some water under some shop lights once I have it cleaned. Any ideas?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, I would be happy to get some uncleaned and I think I would grow some out without cleaning just as a control.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Riccia is pretty easy to grow. I use shallow sterilie boxes with 2'' or so of water, and bright light (a single ho t5 about 6'' above the water). It might be worth collecting smaller amounts of it, disinfecting it, then growing it out before selling it. I'd imagine the resulting Riccia would probably be cleaner, as well.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

Never seen a single t5ho unit, what do those run? I like that grow out method, and will definitely use that. Would a few 6700K cfl shop lights work just the same? If people are interested in unclean freshly collected bags PM me and we will arrange something, I will be leaving for the river in about 3 hours.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't see why shoplights wouldn't work as well, as long as the riccia is right under them - seems to grow much faster the brighter the light.


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi,

I've been dabbling in some plant tissue culture with moderate success. With plant material for this application you have to get it CLEAN, like no bateria and fungal spores period or they quickly overtake the culture. Anyway, it's pretty effective just to wash the material in a very mild dilute soap solution (like Ivory) and use a lot of water to dislodge anything else. I have tried dilute bleach but it's pretty brutal on the plant cuttings. Maybe the Riccia would be more tolerant. 

At home we give a good mechanical scrub to everything we plan to put in tanks followed by a CO2 treatment.

Christina


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Even in a drop of water, CO2 should asphyxiate any oxygen breathing creature. 

You might even try a saltwater dip for a few mins.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have collected Riccia from a swampforest wetland here on Staten Island. I use it as a nursery to grow out small Axolotls, but haven't felt brave enough yet to risk my expensive frogs with it yet!

Keep us posted, Richard.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

Collected 3 gallon bags full, but after cleaning out debris and running it all through a 10% bleach solution it came to one very full gallon bag. There is still a lot of duckweed mixed in, but right now it is sitting in a dark closet with the ziplock pumped full of co2.

The individual Riccia pieces are smaller than what im use too with aquarium or vivarium grown Riccia, im assuming this is typical of the wild type. Here is a pic of the full gallon sized bag after cleaning.


----------



## KCvivPhotog25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Think you may have stumbled on a little cottage industry if your game


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

riccia seems to be pretty prevalent in many parts of the US, I have collected lots from a swamp not to far from me here in NJ and have had no problems with introducing pests or toxins.


----------



## Howiedoit (Oct 29, 2009)

I stumbled across some being sold here in nyc. Prices are steep! about 7 bucks for the little small cups worth. I guess I'll pick one up and will try to grow it out. Lucky you Op


----------

